# Representation of Yourself in the Beasts and Creatures of M-E



## Wraithguard (Aug 20, 2005)

Woo! Long names rock! I was inspired by an old thread and the urge to do this. Choices are not dependand on your knowledge and I will give greater detail here.

Warg - Wild, Unpredictable, Angers easily, Lack of Discipline
Balrog - Enigmatic, Eccentric, Bold, Corageous
Crebrain - Social, Initiative, Works Poorly Alone, Rarely Intimidated
Horse - Loyal, Calm, Fearful, Useful, Dependable
Eagle - Noble, Virtueous, Helpful, Judgemental, Knowledgable
Dragon - Greedy, Self-riteous, Rather Useless, Conceited, Lazy

I'm a bit of a Balrog/Dragon combination. I'm Eccentric and Bold but a bit Self-centered and very greedy.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a Warg/Balrog hybrid. (A fearsome creature indeed.)


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 30, 2006)

The key word thre was the most. I am Eagle/Horse...the most I think.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2006)

I would also toss myself into the dragon and Balrog section. For my self-confidence that many call arrogance and my originality. Where did you come up with those characterizations, though? Poor Crebain. *sniff*


----------



## HobbitGirl (May 16, 2006)

I would be partly Crebain, partly Balrog...I'm undoubtably eccentric and bold (and never afraid to make a jerk of myself in public--it's fun! ), but I'm also very social and extroverted and all.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't know you could vote for more than 1 animal. I voted for Horse, but there's a lot of Eagle also. And maybe just a smidge of Dragon.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 2, 2006)

It seems that I am an Eagle with a touch of Warg. A "Weagle" if you wish...


----------



## Shireman D (Jun 2, 2006)

There may not be enough options here. A good workable tool for personal characterisation is the Enneagram (Google it for more details) which describes personality in nine categories. Arranged as a circle it allows a person in one space to draw on the characteristics of the two adjoining spaces ('wings') and also those diametrically opposed ('arrows') as counterbalances.


----------



## Forfirith (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm mostly a Horse, but also an Eagle  , a horse with wings, that must be it !


----------

